

Why I switched to Bing mobile - therealarmen
http://www.petrosian.me/post/20704623997/why-i-switched-to-bing-mobile

======
stephengillie
I was looking for Microsoft's Office 365 logo by searching on "We're all in"

Bing couldn't find it.

Google had it as the first result.

 _shrug_

